# Hardwareschutz gegen alle unerwünschten Einwahlnummern



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2002)

Hi,
jetzt gibt es anscheinend das, was mir immer als Blackboxschutz gegen 0190 vorschwebte. 
Bei http://www.conrad.de gibt es ein Fertiggerät für 29.95 Euro. 
Zu finden unter den Namen Dialer Blocker , Artikel-Nr.: 954999 - 62



			
				www.conrad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Denn er bietet Ihnen einen perfekten Schutz gegen sämtliche Dialer-Angriffe aus dem Internet,
> wie z.B. 0190-Nummern! Nach seiner einfachen Installation zwischen Analog-Modem und Telefondose
> ist er im Gegensatz zu normalen Software-Blockern weder lösch- noch manipulierbar.
> Er gestattet ausschließlich die Anwahl einer der 8 Zugangsnummern,
> ...



Ich werd mir das Teil mal beschaffen und über meine Erfahrung damit berichten. 
Das Teil von ELV hab ich zwar schon bestellt , ist aber damit überholt und das Teil
 von Conrad ist sogar als Fertiggerät sogar billiger als der Bausatz von ELV 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Ich hab das Teil getestet und es ist nach den ersten Tests der perfekte Schutz für den Analoganschluß.
Diese Gerät ist genau die "Black Box", die mir immer vorschwebte. Es können max. 8  Rufnummern
 mit je 16 Stellen als erlaubte Zugangsnummern programmiert  werden. Die Programmierung kann 
 über das Telefon oder über den PC erfolgen. Da die Programmierung
nur in einem durch manuellen Tastendruck 
gewählten Programmiermode  erfolgen kann, sind Manipulationen von außen ausgeschlossen! 
Das Telefon wird dabei nicht überwacht, es können also weiter alle (natürlich auch gefährliche)  Nummern
von Hand gewählt werden. Da selten mehr als 3 Nummern als Providerzugang verwendet werden,
 stehen also z.B noch 5 Nummern als Faxnummern zur Verfügung, die programmiert werden können,
 ohne den Überwachungsschutz zu verlieren. 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2002)

PS: Den Bausatz von ELV kann man getrost vergessen! Der liegt vor mir und nach Studium
 der Bau-und Betriebsanleitung: Nicht empfehlenswert! 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## technofreak (3 Juni 2003)

Der Dialerblocker ist weiterentwickelt worden :



			
				Conrad.de schrieb:
			
		

> DIALER BLOCKER
> Artikel-Nr.: 954999 -  14
> Preis 29,95 EUR
> Stück
> ...



Sobald dieses Gerät getestet wurde, werden wir hier darüber berichten. Was aus der Produktbeschreibung nicht klar hervorgeht, ob es sich um ein Kombigerät oder zwei verschiedene Ausführungen handelt. Es gibt aber nur eine Bestellnummer. Dies werden wir klären
tf


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2003)

Eine erfreuliche Verbesserung ist auf jeden Fall zu melden:

Die Pulswahl , als möglicher "Schleichweg" für Dialer wird abgeblockt , damit ist das Gerät
 auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt  als perfekter Schutz fur Analogzugang zu empfehlen.
tf


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

Nachtrag:  es gibt jetzt zwei Versionen des Dialerblockers :
eine analoge für normale Modems 
und eine ISDN Version .
tf


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

Es gibt ein kleines Problem, eigentlich dürfen Links ,die als Werbung gelten, laut NUB nicht mehr gepostet werden, 
aber da keiner der Beteiligten davon einen Vorteil hat (es gibt keine Provision von Conrad)
und es auch zur Zeit keine  direkte Alternative gibt außer total anderen Lösungen  
seh ich das nicht ganz so eng, zumal es von höchstem Interesse für die Forenleser ist, 
erfahren zu können, wie man sich schützen kann


----------



## technofreak (27 Juli 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> 8 Nummern sind reichlich wenig oder bezieht sich das auf die ersten Ziffern? 089..., 030...



Du scheinst das Prinzip einer Erlaubnisliste nicht verstanden zu haben, es werden maximal 8 Nummern 
erlaubt. (acht verschiedene  Provider z.B dürften in den meisten Fällen reichen.)
es  können auch Faxnummern  sein. 
 Ich glaube nicht , daß im Zeitalter der E-Mails noch sonderlich viele Faxe im Privatbereich gesendet werden. 
Das Telefon ist ist von dieser Einschränkung, aber auch Überwachung nicht betroffen. 
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt , können die Nummern in Sekunden geändert werden. 
Außerdem ist niemand gezwungen das Gerät zu kaufen und einzusetzen, das kann jeder
nach seinen Bedürfnissen selber entscheiden.

Sicherheit erfordert in irgendeiner Weise immer Einschränkungen, welche muß jeder für sich festmachen. 
Wenn ich verhindern will, daß jemand ungefragt in meine  Wohnung kommt, muß ich immer abschließen,
es wäre doch viel bequemer die Tür offen stehen zu lassen.....


----------



## dialerfucker (27 Juli 2003)

@peanuts;

Technofreak schrieb ursprünglich:



> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab das Teil getestet und es ist nach den ersten Tests der perfekte Schutz für den Analoganschluß.
> Diese Gerät ist genau die "Black Box", die mir immer vorschwebte. Es können max. 8 Rufnummern
> ...



Nadel hin oder her, das scheint die Kiste wohl zu bringen. Folglich wäre es für den Normaluser mit analogem Anschluss alleine bezüglich des Preises schon eine Wahl zwischen der Telekomsperre und der "Freiheit" am Telefon einen Provider auszusuchen, wert. Conrad vertickert übrigens nicht nur Mist....das Mist-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei Conrad nicht viel anders als bei anderen aus dieser Branche.  

Gruß df


----------



## Uwe1 (27 Juli 2003)

*Hardwareschutz*

In Diskussionen innerhalb meines Bekanntenkreises wird der Dialer-Blocker durchweg positiv, als sichere Sperre, bewertet. Die Bedienungsanleitung kann z.B. hier als pdf heruntergeladen werden:


w*w.conrad.de > Home / Computertechnik / Datenkommunikation & Netzwerk / Modems > weitere Informationen.

mfg


----------

